# Your favorite Dayacom Pen Kits



## makaiolani (Mar 19, 2015)

Aloha Guys,

I've just returned from Taipei, Taiwan and had several meetings with Dayacom.  We are working on a deal to bring in 30 or more pen kit styles into the US market and I thought I'd do a poll here on Penturners.org to see what kits would be the most popular.  This will allow people to purchase kits without dealing with foreign customs fees or large shipping costs.  I'll keep an inventory here in the USA.  

Please list them down on this thread and I will start to put the order together based on the responses here.  

Here's their website for reference.

DAYACOM INDUSTRIAL CO., LTD


Thanks
Aaron Lau


----------



## Silverado (Mar 19, 2015)

How about 
131-6554Magnetic Top Cap Fountain Pen Kit in Black Ti.


131-2326Jr. Nobleman Pen w/ Smooth End Cap Kit also postable.


----------



## mjrbuzz (Mar 19, 2015)

probably on my own here but the 131-0527 slim bullet looks interesting, also like 131-0519 click pen with out centerband, all of their high end stuff looks nice but usually outta my price range


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 19, 2015)

The Imperial both platings and both types. This kit was a hit not long ago when a group buy was put together. This could be an interesting prospect. I suggest you look around at other vendors that are selling them. Good luck with your quest. Hope you are successful enough that it pays dividends for us all.


----------



## SSGMEADER (Mar 19, 2015)

The 
Citizen
Alexander
Jr Antony
Abraham and Jr Abrham

All look awesome


----------



## greggas (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Aaron
my suggestions would be:

The Zen ( magnetic top...)
Jr Retro ( Jr Victor) Fountain Rhodium, BT, and COPPER..PLEASE KEEP DOING YOUR TWO-TONEDJR RETROS"S...great look and my best selling pen !
Citizen
Steelman
Abraham Fountain
Dayacom pen with threaded end ( your "Stretch" pen) also in Rhodium

glad to see you are expanding your inventory, you have always had some of the best around


----------



## makaiolani (Mar 19, 2015)

Let me edit.  I don't want to carry any pens that other companies may already have.  I can also work with Dayacom on the platings.  I know some of them are not going to sell well in the USA market.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 19, 2015)

makaiolani said:


> Let me edit.  I don't want to carry any pens that other companies may already have.  I can also work with Dayacom on the platings.  I know some of them are not going to sell well in the USA market.




Wait a second. There is nothing wrong with you carrying any kits they offer. If you can get them in at a cheaper price so be it. No rules against that. happens all the time. Just look at PSI kits and Beara kits. Many people carry the same kits. This is why we do group buys to get the best lowest price.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 19, 2015)

Silverado said:


> How about 131-6554Magnetic Top Cap Fountain Pen Kit in Black Ti.  131-2326Jr. Nobleman Pen w/ Smooth End Cap Kit also postable.



Aaron,

   This is very exciting for you and for us.  

I've long wondered why so many of the dayacom kits are mostly unavailable in the us market. 

A couple thoughts.  There has been some frustration when the primary supplier of what we call the Jr Gent changed suppliers and this some threads etc.  If you provided these from dayacom, I suspect it will continue to be a standard.  

The magnetic cap rollerball is popular as well.  I'd love to try the fountain version, although I'll admit I'm not sure how it would feel to hold this particular pen.   I just made one of your stretch pens and it's great.  

I'd also recommend and I would buy some of the rollerball/ fountains that are not carried elsewhere.   

A couple that appeal to me. 

Jr Morgan
Citizen

Also, I'd love access to that cufflink kit in rhodium. 

I see lots of cool acrylic displays and some boxes there too.  I like the look of the Miami box.


----------



## makaiolani (Mar 19, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> makaiolani said:
> 
> 
> > Let me edit.  I don't want to carry any pens that other companies may already have.  I can also work with Dayacom on the platings.  I know some of them are not going to sell well in the USA market.
> ...



As much as I would like to get more business from everyone, I can't afford to get into a pricing war with other larger companies if my margins are already very thin.  Please keep in mind that I pay large amounts of shipping and customs fees to bring in these kits, as well as storage and time in sending them out.  I want to bring in kits that people cannot get.  I think this will bring in more variance in pens being made!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 19, 2015)

makaiolani said:


> Let me edit.  I don't want to carry any pens that other companies may already have.  I can also work with Dayacom on the platings.  I know some of them are not going to sell well in the USA market.



Sorry I saw this after my post.   

I think you already do though on a couple of your single tube ballpoints.    

You could change up platings to be different like your jr retro.  Where the other supplier uses the black accent. 

Your current offerings are all pretty classy.  

Speaking of which - stay clear of that jr Ceres.  Red white and blue on an other wise beautiful pen?   Crazy.


----------



## makaiolani (Mar 19, 2015)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Silverado said:
> 
> 
> > How about 131-6554Magnetic Top Cap Fountain Pen Kit in Black Ti.  131-2326Jr. Nobleman Pen w/ Smooth End Cap Kit also postable.
> ...



With regards to the threading, Dayacom will make the best threading possible because I consistently tell them if something is wrong or not working.  I make thousands of pens myself every year and if a kit is not working, I don't sell it to you guys.

Dayacom was actually one of the original designers of pen kits.  Then the other companies took their designs and had them made more cheaply in China.  This is how PSI and Berea got started.  I discussed things with the owner for many hours and he is so frustrated that he couldn't contain his emotions over this.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 19, 2015)

makaiolani said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > makaiolani said:
> ...




AAron no one is saying to get into a price war. What has happened in the past when people have tried dealing with Dayacom it was very difficult. The logistics and costs were a deep concern and that is why it has not happened sooner. It has been stated many times here over and over how much money it takes to keep inventory and the more kits with multiple platings is even more of a strain. So for you to even offer 30 different kits has to be a huge burden. My point is if you have a tighter connection to the main source than take advantage of it and it would be great if you pass it on to us. Competition is what we are all about. Free enterprise. Why do you think there are different vendors that make their own line of kits that are extremely like the ones others sell. They are competing for that same $$$. 

You carry a line of kits and the public makes the decision weather to buy from you or not. You charge what you need to do. You are not doing any of this to lose money as is no other vendor. Every person here that makes pens to sell is in competion in some way or other. Especially if they sell in the same venue. 

Anyway I hope something could be worked out because it would be nice to get a different looking kit or two available that has quality backing it. Good luck. Take care.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 19, 2015)

You might also want to ask about plating preferences.     I will not be buying any gold.  Except in accents on kits.

Also, for the Jr. Size, postable caps have shown to be significantly more popular I'd say.  Except for full sized pens.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 19, 2015)

Sounds like a BIG project!

Here are my favorites (trying not to overlap currently available styles):

Archi Pencil 131-6648
Jr. George 131-6558
Solomon twist 131-6551
Jr. Zeus 131-0543
Alexander fountain/rb 131-6632
9.10 ball pen 131-6052


----------



## wwneko (Mar 20, 2015)

Citizen


----------



## Silverado (Mar 20, 2015)

These cuff links would be great in Rhodium
131-6625Cufflink Kit


----------



## Turned Around (Mar 20, 2015)

I like:
Jr. Aaron
Great Palace Vine
Jr. Anthony has a nice, simple look to it
I'm not a complete fan of them, but i think the Cupid pens owuld sell fairly well, especially with the rose gold plating


----------



## magpens (Mar 20, 2015)

For a totally differnt style I like the Squareman - 131-6638

Comes in a variety of color anodizations.

When they say MOQ 500 pcs does that mean you have to order 500 all in the same color ?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 20, 2015)

Turned Around said:


> I like: Jr. Aaron Great Palace Vine Jr. Anthony has a nice, simple look to it I'm not a complete fan of them, but i think the Cupid pens owuld sell fairly well, especially with the rose gold plating



I could see the Cupid being a good seller.  Looks a bit classier that some of the alternatives on the market.   I'd go with a more durable plating though.


----------



## SteveG (Mar 20, 2015)

Aaron, about 2 years ago, you dropped the Retro kit-Rollerball in the Black Ti finish (retaining the other finishes). It would sure be great to bring that back. Your main competition in this particular kit/finish is CSUSA, but their offering has black accents, compared to your product with the rhodium accent. That seeming small difference is actually a very large difference. If one would put these two kits in a side-by-side finished pen comparison, the CSUSA product is nice, but your Retro-Rollerball with the rhodium accents is WOW! I am hoping it will return with your new arrangement.


----------



## southernclay (Mar 20, 2015)

The citizen and several of the Jrs look great. Postable is better. The steelman is a pretty nice looking ballpoint too. There has been a lot of call around here for a thinner rollerball, if that is a possibility I think that is a niche that is needing more options. 

You may could do a group buy as you launch to really see market reaction and if people are willing to put their money where their mouths are....me included :biggrin: That may help offset some initial costs and see what people are really after with known costs.

Hope it goes great for you!


----------



## makaiolani (Mar 20, 2015)

magpens said:


> For a totally differnt style I like the Squareman - 131-6638
> 
> Comes in a variety of color anodizations.
> 
> When they say MOQ 500 pcs does that mean you have to order 500 all in the same color ?



Yes usually. I do have the square man right now in a two tone titanium plating already if your wanted to try that.


----------



## makaiolani (Mar 20, 2015)

southernclay said:


> The citizen and several of the Jrs look great. Postable is better. The steelman is a pretty nice looking ballpoint too. There has been a lot of call around here for a thinner rollerball, if that is a possibility I think that is a niche that is needing more options.
> 
> You may could do a group buy as you launch to really see market reaction and if people are willing to put their money where their mouths are....me included :biggrin: That may help offset some initial costs and see what people are really after with known costs.
> 
> Hope it goes great for you!



I've been working on my own designs to make a thinner rollerball.  Hopefully things can workout.  The only problem with the thinner rollerball is the durability of the threading.


----------



## Bean_Counter (Mar 20, 2015)

alot of these kits get out my price range QUICK, but I really like the Junior Antony and I really like the Junior Abraham as well, has a nice masculine look to it.

Really like the look of the squareman as well.


----------



## makaiolani (Mar 20, 2015)

Bean_Counter said:


> alot of these kits get out my price range QUICK, but I really like the Junior Antony and I really like the Junior Abraham as well, has a nice masculine look to it.
> 
> Really like the look of the squareman as well.



I like to shape it larger in the front to better balance the pen.  It has been selling pretty well with my customers.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 20, 2015)

makaiolani said:


> I like to shape it larger in the front to better balance the pen.  It has been selling pretty well with my customers.



It looks cool.  I'd defiantly try a couple.


----------



## magpens (Mar 20, 2015)

Dan Masshardt said:


> makaiolani said:
> 
> 
> > I like to shape it larger in the front to better balance the pen.  It has been selling pretty well with my customers.
> ...



Defiance is definitely *not* allowed !! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## greggas (Mar 20, 2015)

*adding more*

After reviewing some of the posts I would also add Squareman to my list...


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 20, 2015)

magpens said:


> Defiance is definitely *not* allowed !! :biggrin::biggrin:



I do all sorts of things defiantly.


----------



## magpens (Mar 20, 2015)

I am going to put in votes for these :

131-0525  Knob Slide Action
131-0519  9.5mm Click
131-6644  Oscar Twist
131-6637  Gentry Slimline
131-1543  Floral Classic ..... probably won't get support for this one
131-6052  9.1mm Knurled Center
131-5199  Cloisonne .......... almost certainly won't get suppore for this one

I like some of the other suggestions also so may add to my list.


----------



## blade.white (Mar 20, 2015)

If I started a company I would try to carry kits other companies don't have yet. I would like to see someone carry the following kits. 

131-0511 Diana Twist Ball Pen Kit Black TN (William Wood Write carries chrome and gold)

131-6631 Eugene Fountain/ Rollerball Pen Kit (Black TN with clear crystal to start)

131-0524 Jr. Aaron Fountain/ Rollerball Pen Kit


----------



## SSGMEADER (Mar 20, 2015)

makaiolani said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > makaiolani said:
> ...


 
Although I see the point- as a person who tends to do smaller orders- I'm more likely to try new kits that I can't get anywhere else when I'm in search of certain standby, such as the Jr Gentleman's - It's more of a 1 stop shop thing for me.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Aaron,

  I went though their catalog, excluding what I know can be gotten elsewhere and others that I don't care for.Here's the list of pen sets I came up with.

Jr. Aaron
Jr. Arthur
Jr. Anthony
Jr.George
Jr. Morgan
Abraham
Cupid
Cloisonne
Todd
Solomon
9.5 click
Diana
Alexander
Pyramidal Sienna
Kent
Combo pen pencil
2mm scetch
Reynold

Other things that might be worth a look are

engraved front grips
cufflinks
zippered pen case


----------



## SSGMEADER (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm adding cufflinks to mine too especially if they can do them in a good plating like Rhodium or Black Titanium or TI Gold


----------



## makaiolani (Mar 24, 2015)

Spanx said:


> Hi Aaron,
> 
> I went though their catalog, excluding what I know can be gotten elsewhere and others that I don't care for.Here's the list of pen sets I came up with.
> 
> ...



Wow that's a list!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Mar 24, 2015)

Well you said you were looking to bring upto 30 styles.So I thought I would suggest more than a few.


----------



## ChrisN (Mar 24, 2015)

I think the Combo pen/pencil would be cool to try, especially if it came in a higher end plating, or at least chrome.


----------



## jallan (Mar 24, 2015)

I would be interested in 131-0535 great palace vine in fountain and rollerball, 131-1543 floral classic kit in both fp and rb, and 131-4181 imperial pen kit also in fp and rb. If the prices were right.


----------



## Charlie69 (Mar 25, 2015)

Be cool if Dyacom made a roller ball that didn't have the long section/nose cone that is so prevalent with rb kits.   Something like the Cambridge or Churchill kits but with a thinner o.d..


----------



## makaiolani (Mar 26, 2015)

Charlie69 said:


> Be cool if Dyacom made a roller ball that didn't have the long section/nose cone that is so prevalent with rb kits.   Something like the Cambridge or Churchill kits but with a thinner o.d..



WE are working on this.


----------



## wob50 (Mar 26, 2015)

Any of the ones with the roller clips those are nice.
Jr. Morgan Fountain/Rollerball Pen Kit W/Spoke Roller Clip
Elegant Lady Twist Ball Pen Kit W/Roller Clip
Ares Ball Pen Kit W/Spoke Roller Clip
Ares Ball Pen Kit  the sword clips look nice. 
just my two cents worth.


----------



## Alex D (Mar 27, 2015)

Jr. George with the antique brass!  

Also the Eugene with the clear crystal.

I would also love to see some non-gold cufflinks available.

Looking forward to the chance to get some new kits in rotation!

Thanks!
Alex


----------



## bryceprusse (Mar 27, 2015)

Venus Fountain pen Rhodium, Emperor Jr. and Imperial Jr.


----------



## ossaguy (Mar 27, 2015)

I like the Cupid twist

              Major twist 

              Reynold twist

              Diana

              Citizen

               9.10mm ball point kit with knurled center ring

               Christmas ornaments kits

               Elegant lady

       Question: Does the click Elegant Beauty differ from the kit from CSUSA?


             That's a fun catalog to look through!

       Thanks for making new kits available to us.



Steve


----------



## lwalper (Mar 27, 2015)

Charlie69 said:


> Be cool if Dyacom made a roller ball that didn't have the long section/nose cone that is so prevalent with rb kits.   Something like the Cambridge or Churchill kits but with a thinner o.d..



Exactly. I like the rollerball, but don't really care for all the heavy parts that generally come with that refill option. The rollerball refill will go down a 7mm tube -- why not make something in that diameter that is comfortable to use. These are all quite nice to look at, but I wouldn't want to carry / write with one on a regular basis.

Traditional (131-4415 or 131-4425) in a quality plating


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thirty styles....wow!  You must either have very deep pockets or are a "silver tongued devil" when cutting a deal.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 27, 2015)

makaiolani said:


> Charlie69 said:
> 
> 
> > Be cool if Dyacom made a roller ball that didn't have the long section/nose cone that is so prevalent with rb kits.   Something like the Cambridge or Churchill kits but with a thinner o.d..
> ...




Well Aaron if you are into creating your own kits with this company or have input into creating some, my quest and I have asked this before, why do companies not make kits that allow for thicker casting???  I would love to see some kits that use smaller tubes and allow more material to be cast to them. Ones that you do not need to use such gigantic kits to cast things. Seems like many of these kits the tubes are so big and the material used is so thin. So I am asking for kits where more meat is left before it is turned away. I like casting things to tubes. Go for it. Seems like everyone is putting in their wish list so that is an addition to mine.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 27, 2015)

I think what you're looking for John, might be filled with something like a (say) Gentleman size made with Jr Gent Tubes.
Or maybe Emperor size with Jr Emperor Tubes


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 27, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> I think what you're looking for John, might be filled with something like a (say) Gentleman size made with Jr Gent Tubes.
> Or maybe Emperor size with Jr Emperor Tubes




I use them already. Majestic's is OK too. Timberbits Spring Blossom has a great lower barrel but the upper barrel is too thin. But the tube is huge and i see no reason other than keeping weight down for this. It would be great to have a pen with the bottom barrel of a Spring blossom and a top barrel of equal thickness of meat left. Heck i just threw it out there because just about Dayacom's entire catalog was listed here. So what the heck.  It is a wish list.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 28, 2015)

Here is an example of what I am talking about. I wanted to play around with making some blanks like this. It is stainless steel rods wraped around a pen tube and cast in clear resin. I did some straight and some on an angle. Then what i was going to do after i found out it was possible I was going to mix the rods up with brass and stainless. Maybe alternating or grouping 2 together and changing things up. I then have some stainless steel and brass combination braiding that I wanted for the cap. Well the only kit that had a possible chance was the Spring blossom. As you can see the bottom section would work. But when I went to cast the cap with the braiding there was not enough room for even a braiding which is not that thick. There is no other kit on the market today that can accept the rods because of the depth needed. Can I work around this, maybe but it would require a lot more work. So that is my reason for better casting kits. I have a ton other ideas that require substantial depth.


----------



## Silverado (Mar 28, 2015)

Retro kit-Rollerball in the Black Ti finish & Fountain in same finish


----------



## magpens (Mar 28, 2015)

Celticus pen kit (not the Jr. Celticus) from woodpenpro.com has lots of extra room (meat) on one of the barrels, but not as much on the other .... can't remember which barrel is which, but the website will give that if you think about the drill sizes specified

I like your idea of casting rods like that, John.  I have had the same idea but haven't implemented it yet, so yours is the first I've seen.
Is that an Emperor pen?  What size rods did you find work best for this idea?


----------



## makaiolani (Mar 30, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Here is an example of what I am talking about. I wanted to play around with making some blanks like this. It is stainless steel rods wraped around a pen tube and cast in clear resin. I did some straight and some on an angle. Then what i was going to do after i found out it was possible I was going to mix the rods up with brass and stainless. Maybe alternating or grouping 2 together and changing things up. I then have some stainless steel and brass combination braiding that I wanted for the cap. Well the only kit that had a possible chance was the Spring blossom. As you can see the bottom section would work. But when I went to cast the cap with the braiding there was not enough room for even a braiding which is not that thick. There is no other kit on the market today that can accept the rods because of the depth needed. Can I work around this, maybe but it would require a lot more work. So that is my reason for better casting kits. I have a ton other ideas that require substantial depth.



Very nice!  I'll get back to you on the caps.  There are ways of doing this, however it's the threaded caps that prove the most difficult to make thinner.


----------



## vakmere (Apr 5, 2015)

Whatever the kit, its the quality of the material that I look at. Plating, mating surfaces, threading, mechanisms, and balance. Too many times I had to sand off plating in order to press into a tube because the manufacturer didn't allow for the extra width of the plating resulting in a cracked blank. 
Top heavy pens are not my favorite to write with. Long front end rollerballs could be shorter and more ergonomic to write with. Do they have to be that wide?  
All these posts have good ideas and suggestions so we will see what the future holds.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 5, 2015)

magpens said:


> Celticus pen kit (not the Jr. Celticus) from woodpenpro.com has lots of extra room (meat) on one of the barrels, but not as much on the other .... can't remember which barrel is which, but the website will give that if you think about the drill sizes specified
> 
> I like your idea of casting rods like that, John.  I have had the same idea but haven't implemented it yet, so yours is the first I've seen.
> Is that an Emperor pen?  What size rods did you find work best for this idea?




Hello Mal

I am sorry I did not see this question. No the kit is or was suppose to be a Spring Blossom by Timberbits. As I said the bottom barrel is fine but the cap there is very little meat at all. I could not even cast a braided stainless steel braiding which I wanted.


----------



## makaiolani (Apr 20, 2015)

I just placed my order with Dayacom.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 20, 2015)

makaiolani said:


> I just placed my order with Dayacom.



Feel like giving us any hints?  So we can get excited.


----------



## makaiolani (May 7, 2015)

Well, I couldn't get the whole 30 new styles.  We couldn't come to an agreement on cost carry.  I would need 100k to do what he wanted.  So I did buy new kits in the new order though.

Jr. Anthony
Jr. Abraham
Bamboo Stand Rollerball
Jr. Victor

And a new style that I was working on.  It's very simple but the size should be popular with my customers.


----------



## makaiolani (May 7, 2015)

I also added my Fatboy to my website.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 7, 2015)

makaiolani said:


> Well, I couldn't get the whole 30 new styles.  We couldn't come to an agreement on cost carry.  I would need 100k to do what he wanted.  So I did buy new kits in the new order though.  Jr. Anthony Jr. Abraham Bamboo Stand Rollerball Jr. Victor  And a new style that I was working on.  It's very simple but the size should be popular with my customers.



Ballpoint or rollerball on the new style?


----------



## edstreet (May 7, 2015)

makaiolani said:


> Well, I couldn't get the whole 30 new styles.  We couldn't come to an agreement on cost carry.  I would need 100k to do what he wanted.  So I did buy new kits in the new order though.
> 
> Jr. Anthony
> Jr. Abraham
> ...



What plating on the Jr Antony?


----------



## makaiolani (May 11, 2015)

edstreet said:


> makaiolani said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I couldn't get the whole 30 new styles.  We couldn't come to an agreement on cost carry.  I would need 100k to do what he wanted.  So I did buy new kits in the new order though.
> ...



Titanium with gold ti accents.


----------



## makaiolani (May 11, 2015)

Dan Masshardt said:


> makaiolani said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I couldn't get the whole 30 new styles.  We couldn't come to an agreement on cost carry.  I would need 100k to do what he wanted.  So I did buy new kits in the new order though.  Jr. Anthony Jr. Abraham Bamboo Stand Rollerball Jr. Victor  And a new style that I was working on.  It's very simple but the size should be popular with my customers.
> ...



Rollerball


----------



## edstreet (May 11, 2015)

makaiolani said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > makaiolani said:
> ...




  Same with the Abraham?


----------



## hcpens (May 12, 2015)

Here are my selections:
131-0539
131-0541
131-6549
131-0543
131-4131 RH 22k F
131-4130 RH 22k R

Thanks


----------

